# L'Uva Bella Brunello



## Rocky (Nov 20, 2011)

Did anyone buy _Brunello_ recently from L'Uva Bella in Lowellville, Ohio? I bought some yesterday and when I checked the SG it was 1.054. I know that it has been fermenting quite a bit but I was wondering what the typical initial SG's were from _Brunello_ (Italian juice) sold by L'Uva Bella this year. Thanks.


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2011)

I have bought, Moscatos, Sauv blanc, reisling and zinfandel from them and all the juices were 1.090 or 1.092, if you call them they should be able to tell what the sg was.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. I was going to call them on Monday. I don't think anyone is there today at the winery part of the company. I bought two buckets of Verdicchio also yesterday and the SG on them was 1.096. That should make a very nice wine.

I am not concerned about the Brunello, just curious.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Rocky said:


> I am not concerned about the Brunello, just curious.



Sounds like you really bought a "bucket-o-wine" then


----------



## Rocky (Nov 20, 2011)

Thousands of comedians out of work and I have to have a funny road trip buddy! 

Steve, let us know what your Brunello SG was, and your orther wines. I know that mine is fermenting like crazy because as soon as I start down the cellar steps, I get a blast of fermentation "air freshener" from the Brunello. Nothing yet from the Verdcchio, but the temp was in the 50's F. I did add two Syrah grape packs to the wine. Looks really good and even tastes great at this point, albeit quite sweet. The Verdicchio is very clear and had a surprisingly high SG (1.096).


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I will. I'm headed out to get a couple more primary buckets, i"ll test it when I get back. BUT you should see what I came up with to warm up my 2 Buckets-o-red. I found an old aquarium heater I had for my old 20g tank, a small pump (for water) and a 50 gal tub we use for dis, dat and de udder ting. I was able to fit both reds in the tub, filled it 1/2 way, put the heater and the pump in and VOILA! I can heat 2 buckets. up to 75 degrees. Nnow you guys are going to tell me why I ruined 12 gallons of fresh Juice


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Rocky,
My Brunello was at 1.044 the Barolo was at 1.062 and the Soave was 1.076. The Barolo was the most active Fizzing away. The other 2 were bubbling but only a little.
I added the grape packs and the yeast so, we'll see how she goes. the Reds are both in the water bath at 75, the Soave is next to it and is at 68.

I'm assuming these have been fermenting, just like the Regina Riesling i got. like you said, I'm not too worried.

Steve


----------



## Rocky (Dec 16, 2011)

Just an update on my Brunello and Verdicchio. The Verdicchio fermented to about 0.991 and is now in bulk aging in carboys. No prolems with it at all.

I don't think it is a problem, but the Brunello is still at or slightly above SG 1.000 (I have it in three carboys and each one gives a slightly different reading) and although it does not seem to be stuck, it is sure fermenting slowly. I still get a decent number of very smalll bubbles and I have hit it with yeast nutrient but other than that I am letting it go. It is still too sweet for my taste but progressing and the fruit taste is super.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you sure its still a ferment per say or could MLF hav started?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 16, 2011)

The brunello I got from L'uva Bella is also fermenting VERY slowly Lot's of Tiny Bubbles (enter Don Ho  ) Here's a diary of the last week or so
12/9 1.014
12/11 1.012
12/14 1.011
12/14 1.009

So, it's coming down slowly buy surely


----------



## Flem (Dec 16, 2011)

It sure sounds like MLF started on its own.


----------



## Julie (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm thinking you should degas if you haven't yet. My Sauvignon blanc that I got there was doing the same, very slow fermenting, it sat at 1.000 for two weeks, I degassed and it dropped to .996.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 16, 2011)

That's an option for sure!!!! On that subject...Here's a quote from a different post
-------------------------------------------------------------------
While we're on that subject, Here's what I did yesterday. I went to degas a Ragina Riesling I'm making. After degasing for 30 minutes it was still bubbling away. Having been the first time I've used my ALL in One Pump to degass I started wondering if I was not seeing C02 bubbles (they were large and plentiful) even though everything I've learned says they were. Getting impatient with this I decided that I would just re-rack using the ALLINONE. Having come from the ONLY 5 gallon carboy I have, I racked it (using the pump) in to a six gallon carboy, then right back into the 5 gallon. I added Sulfate and finishing junk. it appears to be clearing so I must have remove most of the CO2 but 30 minutes???? Is racking with a Vacuum pump a better way to degas or is this just a gassy batch of wine?

"Help me Obi-Wan, you're my only hope


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2011)

Going on the two assumptions that it either needs a good stirring or malolactic fermentation has started, I stirred one carboy very vigorously and left the other two alone for now. I will watch the stirred carboy and see if anything changes. 

If MLF has started, do I need to do anything? As I understand this, it is a good thing and should improve the wine. Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 18, 2011)

Rocky, have you seen a change yet? I think mine has officially stalled at 1.099. The Soave is stalled at 1:00 but(according to my wife) tastes like a pineapple wine. Way too sweet!!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 18, 2011)

Steve, the SGs are still dropping very slowly. No big change yet. I think you mean your SG is stalled at 1.009, right? Your Bride must really like dry wine. I would have expected the Soave to go down to 0.992 or so just like my Verdicchio did. I would try to restart it if it were mine. It is supposed to have a fruity/nutty taste, but I have never heard of it described as "pineapple."


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 18, 2011)

Me neither <Grin> I'm going to get some nutrient and more yeast and see if I can't jump start it 
We got some Soave from the store as we've never had it before. We liked the store bought, and all tough it has the same basic flavor, it does have a desert wine sweetness to it. I should have an easy time getting it going again eh?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 2, 2012)

*Brunello Update:*
Wow, this has really been a bummer for both Shoebiedoo and me. We both bought Brunello juice from L'Uva Bella the same day and put them on immediately. The juice had been at L'Uva for quite some time and was vigoously fermenting in the buckets when we got it. When I took my first SG, it was under 1.060. It proceeded nicely and then stalled just below 1.010. I have mine in three carboys, all with a different SG but all too sweet for my taste. I have tried everything to re-start fermentation to no avail. My "driest" is about 1.001 and my (way) "off dry" is about 1.008.

I don't know what I am going to do at this point. I will certainly keep the wines from the three carboys separated. I think the lesson learned here is don't buy old juice. I would appreciate any ideas anyone can offer. Thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 2, 2012)

Rocky, I'm sorry I do not have an answer for you but I will tell you what I started doing with all juice (I started after Luva Bella juice but did not have trouble with any of mine). Going forward I am making yeast starters (in the past I always just sprinkled on top) use goferm. When the ferment is 2/3 complete I add super ferment (nutrient) and give it a good stir. At this point I am finishing the ferment in the primary bucket.  sorry


----------



## Rocky (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, Dan. 

Today I racked two of the carboys off the lees to see if that would help and made a yeast starter and added it to one of the racked carboys. It did not seem to help to any great degree. I like your idea and I will try that in the future. I had a feeling I would have a problem with this juice when I saw the initial SG (1.060 or so) and I should have added some nutrient or energizer earlier.


----------

